# Black Cherry or Cherry?



## danbono (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi All Any big difference between these two Cherry woods.
I can get either but the Black Cherry has been seasoned for 1 year, where as the Cherry has been seasoned for only 4 months.

Thanks DanB.


----------



## dave schiller (Aug 24, 2017)

They are the same for the purpose of smoking meat.  Black cherry is one of MANY species of cherry.  Some cultivars were developed for their edible fruit, some for lumber.  The black cherry yields inedible fruit, but nice wood for making cabinets, furniture, etc.  Go with the longer cured black cherry.


----------



## danbono (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi All So there   isn't much difference between the two cherry's.. I could always get a 50/50 mix..Looking to do some pork ribs with the cherry wood, in my Shirley. Hoping to that nice red color on the ribs.

Thanks  DanB

PS I already have mulberry and hickory


----------



## b-one (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm not a stick burner or wood expert,but a year seems like fire wood. i only use chucks or mini splits in my WSM and use Fruita wood and BBQ supply wood it's been much better then the dried out box store junk.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 24, 2017)

Black cherry needs to season for a year if you are using it in a stick burner IMHO, in my COS I like to have it at 12% moisture content when using black cherry splits.YMMV.


b-one said:


> I'm not a stick burner or wood expert,but a year seems like fire wood. i only use chucks or mini splits in my WSM and use Fruita wood and BBQ supply wood it's been much better then the dried out box store junk.


Fire wood is what you need in a stick burner for a clean burning fire.


----------



## b-one (Aug 24, 2017)

cliffcarter said:


> Black cherry needs to season for a year if you are using it in a stick burner IMHO, in my COS I like to have it at 12% moisture content when using black cherry splits.YMMV.
> 
> 
> b-one said:
> ...



Sounds good to me!


----------



## danbono (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi All So either one would be good for  smoking pork ribs..

Thanks Dan


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 25, 2017)

DanBono said:


> Hi All So either one would be good for  smoking pork rubs..
> 
> Thanks Dan


Yes... or even ribs


----------



## danbono (Aug 26, 2017)

cliffcarter said:


> Yes... or even ribs


Got It Change it.

Dan


----------

